# Would you take a bullet for your husband/bf?



## feegero

The reason I am asking in the ladies' lounge (though men are more than welcome to respond also) is it seems like whenever there's a dangerous situation it's the man that's always expected to sacrifice. I mean if, say you and your man were mugged at gun point if a man ran he'd be considered a coward and a wuss for leaving his gf/wife behind, but if a woman just screamed and ran no one would call her a coward even if he was seriously injured/died.

Now I know people will bring up the fact men are naturally suited for defense/protection etc. and I am not saying it's a bad thing for a man to protect his wife/gf but is it always just the man that should endanger their life/well-being? 

I know this is purely hypothetical and hope it never happens but ladies, if it came down to it where you could save your man by taking a bullet/knifed/otherwise put yourself in danger to help/save your man, would you?


----------



## MarriedDude

If my wife took a bullet for me...I would be soooo pissed. 

She is much better suited to care for our children and later on our grandchildren than I am. 

She better NEVER do that


----------



## Faithful Wife

I don't see how anyone could know how they might behave in a crisis situation. Sometimes it brings out the best biggest hero in us...sometimes we scream and run. This applies to both men and women.


----------



## Giro flee

I hope I would, hard to know what you would do in that situation. I know for sure I would do it for a child. I would rather take a bullet in the shoulder than my husband getting a bullet in the head. It would depend on the situation I guess.


----------



## DangerousCurves

_I would like to think so....but honestly probably not.

If you had asked me this question many years ago I would have said without a doubt yes._


----------



## Ynot

I can honesty say I would have been willing to die for my ex. I highly doubt she would have been capable of such sacrifice as it might have messed up her hair.


----------



## Giro flee

I remember watching a special about how to react to a possible kidnapping with a gun. Run was the advice the experts gave.. A large percentage of the time the criminal won't shoot, if they shoot they might miss, if they hit you it isn't always fatal. Going to the secondary location is almost always the worse scenario.

In situations like a mass shooting I haven't heard any good advice about how to react.


----------



## MarriedDude

Giro flee said:


> I remember watching a special about how to react to a possible kidnapping with a gun. Run was the advice the experts gave.. A large percentage of the time the criminal won't shoot, if they shoot they might miss, if they hit you it isn't always fatal. Going to the secondary location is almost always the worse scenario.
> 
> In situations like a mass shooting I haven't heard any good advice about how to react.


I have been drawn down on several times. Never shot in those situations (but have been shot)...If they are taking the time to simply point the gun and make demands -they typically will not shoot. (Unless they are LE -then...you never really know).


----------



## Holland

I hope this never happens, fortunately I live in a country that has very strict gun laws so the odds are much lower.

But my immediate reaction to the question would be no. Not because I am worth more or don't love him but because my love for my children over rides everything and my biggest fear in life is not being here to raise them.

I would however take a bullet for my kids.


----------



## lifeistooshort

I would take a bullet for my sons, no problem at all. Hopefully that's never an issue.


----------



## Fitnessfan

No, but I would for my kids. I've never been asked that and I'm kind of bummed that I'm not that kind of person that would take a bullet for my husband.


----------



## Fozzy

I just watched a documentary called Grizzly Man, about a guy that lived with bears for years. When he finally got eaten by one, his girlfriend (who was terrified of bears) stood right there beating on the bear with a frying pan for 6 minutes until it ate her also.

That's pretty ballsy.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
I don't think anyone can know how they will react in a real life / death situation until they are in one. 

I would like to believe that I would die to save my wife. 

I would not be able to accept her dying to save me. I try to avoid all gender biased thoughts, but this one is simply too deeply ingrained in my sense of right and wrong for me to avoid.


----------



## jld

Common answer seems to be No.


----------



## optimalprimus

we don't have many guns in my country (ref the laughable gun thread here) but I anticipate i would absolutely throw myself in the way. if its protecting my wife and kids I'm all in.

I try to never expect genders to match predicted behaviour but in some instances the caveman comes out.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

We've actually discussed this several times, he wants to be the one to die so I can be with the kids. Obviously we don't always get the choice but if we did, he's the one to go.

Oh and for the most part we were talking about car accidents or fire, not a bullet but it would apply there too.


----------



## feegero

Interesting responses. To those that said no, would you then say you wouldn't be upset at your spouse/so for not taking a bullet for you?


----------



## Holland

feegero said:


> Interesting responses. To those that said no, would you then say you wouldn't be upset at your spouse/so for not taking a bullet for you?


I would never expect anyone to die for me.


----------



## MountainRunner

I would not want my wife to take a bullet for me. On the other hand, I would for her...and although not a bullet, I have taken out an assailant over her. Lost a tooth over it, but it needed to be done. You should've seen the other guy.  *grin*

He was taken off to jail and charges since he threw the first punch...I finished it. LOL!


----------



## arbitrator

*I'd take bullets for my sons, my family, my church family, and my very close friends with absolutely no questions asked!

Conversely, my single biggest fear is from my rich, skanky XW! Procuring the right during our divorce proceedings to buy a policy in excess of $250k of life insurance on my sorry ass, I now have the largest bulls-eye painted squarely on my backside of anyone residing anywhere in the state of Texas.

If I should ever take a bullet, it would probably be from her ~ strictly as a money-making venture!
*


----------



## MountainRunner

arbitrator said:


> *I'd take bullets for my sons, my family, my church family, and my very close friends with absolutely no questions asked!
> 
> Conversely, my single biggest fear is from my rich, skanky XW! Procuring the right during our divorce proceedings to buy a policy in excess of $250k of life insurance on my sorry ass, I now have the largest bulls-eye painted squarely on my backside of anyone residing anywhere in the state of Texas.
> 
> If I should ever take a bullet, it would probably be from her ~ strictly as a money-making venture!
> *


You don't mention her much Arb...You're among friends here, so feel free to let go and say how you really feel about her, k? Just sayin' buddy.  *grin*


----------



## morituri

I believe that the ladies are being too modest.

In my life I've seen women sacrificed so much for their men, that the question itself is moot.


----------



## GusPolinski

Fozzy said:


> I just watched a documentary called Grizzly Man, about a guy that lived with bears for years. When he finally got eaten by one, his girlfriend (who was terrified of bears) stood right there beating on the bear with a frying pan for 6 minutes until it ate her also.
> 
> That's pretty ballsy.


I once read a story about a woman that managed to fight off a mountain lion that was mauling her husband...

...with a pen.

A FREAKING PEN.


----------



## RandomDude

For a spouse? Pffft! Then again, I have forgotten what it is to love someone romantically so...

But for my daughter? Hell I would take more than one. She's the only reason I haven't thrown myself off the cliff several times in my life, if she's gone I will no longer have anything to keep me going on through the hard times. If I live through the bullet I'll clean the fkwit out too for threatening my daughter.


----------



## NotEasy

I like to think I would take a bullet for my wife or child. And I would NOT want my wife to take a bullet for me. Sexist I know, but it is what it is.
However who can know what will happen in the moment. I doubt it would be a logical or planned response. Perhaps I would remember martial arts teachers who told me it is better to run or hand over your wallet than roll the dice with death.

Hopefully I would find the middle way. Of all the students I taught only one ever told me he had been in a 'fight'. He was an Aussie Rules player, imagine American grid-iron with no padding. A drunk came up to him in a bar taunting "aussie rules is for wimps" and wanting a fight. My student slipped out of a grab, deflected a lunge and stepped away, ending with the confused drunk on the floor and no-one injured. The best outcome.


----------



## morituri

I would never held it against the women I love if they would never take a bullet for me. It would be my last and loving gift to them and to God.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

MarriedDude said:


> *If my wife took a bullet for me...I would be soooo pissed.
> 
> She is much better suited to care for our children and later on our grandchildren than I am.
> 
> She better NEVER do that*


If there is 1 thing I KNOW in this life ... it is THIS right here... My husband would NEVER NEVER NEVER allow me to...he'd fight me off!! There would Be some aggression there!...and really.. just thinking about it.. causes me to get teary eyed.. 

Honesty... I'd rather not even BE here if he was taken.. but I KNOW this is what *HE would want*...and I dearly love him for being this sort of man..... In his world.. women & children come 1st... he is there to Protect us above all.. 

He is one who automatically walks on the more dangerous side of the street.. tells me to STAY Put if he hears a noise in the house, kill the snakes (silly example)...our safety is paramount, always in the forefront of his mind...to him.. this is what being "a MAN" *IS*.. 



> *morituri said*: *I would never held it against the women I love if they would never take a bullet for me. It would be my last and loving gift to them and to God*.


 ...I just feel this speaks to the heart of the very best of men... 

This thread makes me think of this song by Bruno Mars *>>* Grenade



> What you don't understand is
> I'd catch a grenade for ya
> Throw my hand on a blade for ya
> I'd jump in front of a train for ya
> You know I'd do anything for ya
> oh oh oh oh oh
> 
> I would go through all this pain
> Take a bullet straight right through my brain
> Yes, I would die for you, baby
> But you won't do the same


----------



## RandomDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egne2ZCMM_0

TEST YOUR WIFE!!!

Anyway, on a serious note, when I was 17 my ex-girlfriend did risk her life sheltering me during rather unfortunate circumstances at that stage of my life. Dunno if it's the same as "taking a bullet for me", and she did it regardless of my say in it.

Never experienced that kind of sacrificial love ever again in my life.


----------



## jld

SA, you often say your husband is not dominant. But everything I read about him, outside of his being gentle as opposed to aggressive in the bedroom, seems to speak dominance.

Mr. SA really is a great guy.


----------



## RandomDude

Thanks, and well, I would assume tis normal for a father no? Besides she's all I have.


----------



## unbelievable

Not only am I willing to take a bullet for the old lady, considering her disposition and propensity for road rage, it's highly likely I will some day have to.


----------



## tech-novelist

I think the answers here are very interesting, because they reinforce the red pill notion that men are the expendable sex.


----------



## RandomDude

Men went to war and women stayed to tend to children for a reason, even in matriachal tribes in history. You can keep a population intact with 1 man and 99 women. You can't with 99 men and 1 woman.


----------



## NotEasy

RandomDude said:


> Thanks, and well, I would assume *tis normal for a father no*? Besides she's all I have.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:
My wife was more attached to our daughter before birth, of course. But the second she smiled at me the world changed. Instantly she was equally our baby. 
I repeated this in a book review at church and several fathers told me similar stories. 

Especially when my daughter was young, I would have more readily taken a bullet for her than my wife. Not that I don't love my wife or wouldn't take a bullet for her, but she is an adult and can look after herself. Children must be protected.


----------



## Kresaera

I like to think I would. However, we've never been in that life or death situation before. I would for my children, hands down because they aren't big enough to defend themselves. Well, my son and his swords maybe, but not my daughter.


----------



## soccermom2three

My husband, yes
My boyfriend, no


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Fozzy said:


> I just watched a documentary called Grizzly Man, about a guy that lived with bears for years. When he finally got eaten by one, his girlfriend (who was terrified of bears) stood right there beating on the bear with a frying pan for 6 minutes until it ate her also.
> 
> That's pretty ballsy.


I heard about this...this man living like that.. though wasn't aware of the GF's demise right beside him. I suppose this was all filmed too. Where were the bystanders with guns ? 

For the life of me, why would anyone put themselves in such obvious can I say "idiot" danger?... I would never have a BF that FOOLISH, thinking he has some special WAY with wild animals...I would consider someone like this suicidal... would have EXPECTED his death just as it played down..


----------



## askari

I'll probably get banned for this....

Baghdad fifteen years ago the women always walked behind the men.
Today, they walk infront. Finally the women are respected!
....no...IED's!!!!!!!!

On a more serious note...as with many posters here there is absolutely no question that I would take a bullet for my children.

Would I have taken a bullet for my wife fifteen years ago? Yes.
Would I take one for her today?....no comment.


----------



## Wolf1974

SimplyAmorous said:


> I heard about this...this man living like that.. though wasn't aware of the GF's demise right beside him. I suppose this was all filmed too. Where were the bystanders with guns ?
> 
> For the life of me, why would anyone put themselves in such obvious can I say "*idiot" danger?.*.. I would never have a BF that FOOLISH, thinking he has some special WAY with wild animals...I would consider someone like this suicidal... would have EXPECTED his death just as it played down..


Some are just built that way. I volunteer to work with danger. Hoping to Get promoted this year and I want to be sent right back to the area of town that has gangs. My friends ask why I would want to do that. It's dangerous, I have kids now and on and on. I just don't think in those terms. This is what I do, that is where the work is, I just need to go.


----------



## ExiledBayStater

My wife wouldn't. Why should she?

I've always been the one to check on things that go bump in the night. So far it's always been one of the cats.


----------



## familiarity

Yes, I would for my husband. Without a doubt, I would.
Only 2 men in this world that I will take a bullet for, that is my father and my husband.

I love my father alot, the old father that never abuse me. Unlike my mother who was emotionally abusive to me throughout my whole childhood, and still is abusive through her words insulting me and belittle me.

To my ignorant mother, I'm just a 'Dirty' girl in her eyes because I married a guy she disapproved. According to her words, my future children are also equally "Dirty". 
My children going to have to grow up with only their paternal grandma. Because their maternal grandma thinks they are dirty and full of shame just like me--their mom.

I love and miss my father alot. I would give my dad my organs if he needed. I take a bullet for my father anytime.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Honestly I'm not sure what I would do. I don't think I react very well in emergency situations. I'd probably freeze up.

But I do know husband would not want me to. 

I also know he would take a bullet for me in an instant. We were in a pretty bad car wreck a couple months ago, and he literately threw his body over me. He was also up, calling 911, stopping traffic, and checking on everyone before I was even coherent enough to get out of the car. Like Simply Amorous, he is my protector.


----------



## NobodySpecial

I am an action first person. I have been in fight or flight situations before. I act first and calculate the cost later. Everyone before me.


----------



## imtamnew

Considering the fact that my insurance is way higher than hers... I would rather take the bullet.


----------



## pidge70

At one time I would have, not now.


----------



## Chelle D

Gladly.
I'll take a bullet for hubs anyday.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Wolf1974 said:


> Some are just built that way. I volunteer to work with danger. Hoping to Get promoted this year and I want to be sent right back to the area of town that has gangs. My friends ask why I would want to do that. It's dangerous, I have kids now and on and on. I just don't think in those terms. This is what I do, that is where the work is, I just need to go.


But this isn't choosing to LIVE with dangerous animals... .. You are protecting society / serving our families...very admirable JOB... 

Our soldiers , when I hear that song "Proud to be an American, where at least I know I'm free".. I always tear up... our fireman, our Policemen.. so commendable.... living with bears... I just don't relate it the same.. . I guess it was just a passion he couldn't put down, it is something I would take the time to WATCH.. true stories of any sort interest me.. 

He was willing to give his life for the Understanding of Bears.. . he will be remembered ..for his hands on experiences... how he lasted that long was amazing in itself.. 

I do feel it would be very difficult to be married to a cop.. some of us are worriers by nature.. this would greatly heighten it..

I don't feel cops get paid nearly enough for all the do.. the danger they put themselves in every day -dealing with the worst of society.. God bless you!


----------



## imtamnew

When anyone talks about cops and bullets I cannot help but mention Ombale. During the carnage that happened in the Indian cut off Mumbai, he was part of a check post that stopped two terrorists. He pulled a firing gun info his body so the other police men could overpower the terrorist. One of the bravest stories I have known.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Sure. I mean, why not? What exactly am I clinging to here? If that’s how I’m to shuffle off this mortal coil, so be it. At least I’ll go out with a bang.


----------



## MaryJane90

Not today :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thenub

I would take a bullet for my wife. Reason being, if she got shot and survived, I'd be in a living hell, wishing I got killed.


----------



## john117

Would you take a torpedo for your husband


----------



## Miss Taken

There was a time when my answer would be yes and without hesitation. However that was before he broke my heart almost three years ago. I still love him and we've healed so much as we can from that dark time in our lives but the scar tissue I'm afraid is permanent and part of that means he will never be more important to me than I am to me. As cold as it sounds, he is my #3, it goes kids, myself and then him but he put himself there.


----------



## batsociety

In theory, I definitely would. I've thought about it before. He's better with our kids, better with stress, he has a better job, my life insurance is worth more than his (for absolutely no reason, I'm older and way unhealthier than he is). I know I wouldn't be able to cope if something happened to him, he's a lot stronger than me. He's a much better pick for life in general, I'd be happy to die for him.

In practice, however... I've been in what I guess were "life or death" situations twice. The grocery store I worked in was held up when I was sixteen, and then we both managed to be in a convenience store at the wrong time when we were in our 20s. I'm a freezer, I just stop. I don't move, or talk, nothing. He, however, is a giant idiot. His response to "give me your wallet" is "go f*ck yourself" (luckily, the dudes got spooked and just ran). So in an actual situation where we were in serious danger, he'd get himself killed for being a defiant little sh*t, I'd be in shock and unable to do anything and probably get killed myself for being so useless.


----------



## ConanHub

Mrs. Conan might take a bullet for me but it would be in the process of blowing my attacker's intestines through their spine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quiesedba

hell no..... I might say "duck" or "run" or "thanks"


----------



## brooklynAnn

For my husband, yes. Because he would give his life for me. For my children and brother, because I love them so much. And I would kill for them. My husband always pushes me aside when things go bad, he said, I get into people's faces and loose my mind. He loves that I am so protective of him.


----------



## alte Dame

I would naturally take a bullet for my husband, but after all I've done for the man, he damn well better take the bullet for me.....


----------



## *LittleDeer*

Nope


----------



## Holland

Today I might be the one delivering the bullet :grin2:

Love him to death today.


----------



## minebeloved

I think if there was a situation like that, I would tackle him and hope that it missed both of us.


----------



## bandit.45

You are asking women to go against their primal coding. Women are genetically programmed to survive to take care of the kids. It's a pointless question. 

Now, if I knew my ex was about to get shot? I'd tackle the guy, grab his pistol, inspect what kind of round he was using, and if I didn't approve, I would substitute a magazine full of my favorite Federal HydraShocks. Then I'd help him to his feet, give him the handgun back and tell him to proceed. 

I wouldn't want him to shoot her with a cheap round. We wouldn't want her to suffer would we?


----------



## arbitrator

* My RSXW ~ (there you go, Gus!) ~ well since she's been so well versed in carrying around a "hog leg" as well as having bought a hefty life insurance policy on my sorry a$$, probably has a round with my name squarely on it!

And while she probably wouldn't ever take a bullet for me, it's rather ascertain able that she damn well could sport delivering one!*


----------



## tropicaltess

No, I wouldn't. I doubt he would for me. There have been two situations in the past 4 months where he's proven just how much he doesn't have our back. Once our perimeter lights went on in the middle of the night. He just rolled over when I told him. I had to go check and make sure things were OK. And, just this week our smoke alarm went off. He didn't get up. When I asked him why he said he figured I'd come tell him if everything wasn't OK. I have no problem protecting me and my children, but I honestly think he should do his best to protects us, too. Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## ticktock33

My automatic answer is yes, of course! But thinking more about it, I'm not sure how that would go because he would want to protect me too so we would just be pushing each other out of the way. I think he would push me out faster before I could even think but I wouldn't think of myself first.


----------



## Marcoastrid

feegero said:


> The reason I am asking in the ladies' lounge (though men are more than welcome to respond also) is it seems like whenever there's a dangerous situation it's the man that's always expected to sacrifice. I mean if, say you and your man were mugged at gun point if a man ran he'd be considered a coward and a wuss for leaving his gf/wife behind, but if a woman just screamed and ran no one would call her a coward even if he was seriously injured/died.
> 
> Now I know people will bring up the fact men are naturally suited for defense/protection etc. and I am not saying it's a bad thing for a man to protect his wife/gf but is it always just the man that should endanger their life/well-being?
> 
> I know this is purely hypothetical and hope it never happens but ladies, if it came down to it where you could save your man by taking a bullet/knifed/otherwise put yourself in danger to help/save your man, would you?


We discussed this matter. My wife and I agree, that, in case, if we had the choice, she would take a bullet for me, I would hide behind her. Once my wife allowed me to escape a group of men, event though the price for her was being raped


----------



## EleGirl

Marcoastrid said:


> We discussed this matter. My wife and I agree, that, in case, if we had the choice, she would take a bullet for me, I would hide behind her. Once my wife allowed me to escape a group of men, event though the price for her was being raped


So you just left her to be raped?


----------



## RandomDude

If I had a spouse take a bullet for me she should know that there will be a bloodbath in the aftermath. Best to let someone like me who lives by the sword to die by the sword.


----------



## RandomDude

Marcoastrid said:


> We discussed this matter. My wife and I agree, that, in case, if we had the choice, she would take a bullet for me, I would hide behind her. Once my wife allowed me to escape a group of men, event though the price for her was being raped





EleGirl said:


> So you just left her to be raped?


OMG what? Oh hell I can't judge as I've never been in such a position but OMG! I wouldn't be able to live with myself, and if I was given a chance to escape. It would be to find a weapon to even the odds so I can gut and mutilate them.


----------



## GusPolinski

Marcoastrid said:


> We discussed this matter. My wife and I agree, that, in case, if we had the choice, she would take a bullet for me, I would hide behind her. Once my wife allowed me to escape a group of men, event though the price for her was being raped


----------



## Mr The Other

EleGirl said:


> So you just left her to be raped?


Is your troll sense not tingling?


----------



## Mr The Other

feegero said:


> The reason I am asking in the ladies' lounge (though men are more than welcome to respond also) is it seems like whenever there's a dangerous situation it's the man that's always expected to sacrifice. I mean if, say you and your man were mugged at gun point if a man ran he'd be considered a coward and a wuss for leaving his gf/wife behind, but if a woman just screamed and ran no one would call her a coward even if he was seriously injured/died.
> 
> Now I know people will bring up the fact men are naturally suited for defense/protection etc. and I am not saying it's a bad thing for a man to protect his wife/gf but is it always just the man that should endanger their life/well-being?
> 
> I know this is purely hypothetical and hope it never happens but ladies, if it came down to it where you could save your man by taking a bullet/knifed/otherwise put yourself in danger to help/save your man, would you?


I do not know how most men would react, but I would be as horrifed by my wife taking a bullet for me as I would by having my child take a bullet for me. I would be surprised if the majority of men do not feel the same.


----------



## uhtred

Old thread, but seems back to life. 

I think people can talk about how they hope they would behave, but I'm not sure anyone knows for sure until it happens.

I would never want my wife to come to harm in order to protect me, but I could live (or die) with the reverse. Or at least that is what I think sitting safely behind my computer screen. I've fortunately never had the opportunity to test how I would react in real life.


----------



## arbitrator

*I can well envision that the only thing that my RSXW would have ever done would have been to procure a rather hefty life insurance policy on my tired scroungey old a$$! 

And would have undoubtedly set a modern world land speed record getting to the insurance office in order to collect "the lottery!"*


----------



## Edo Edo

feegero said:


> The reason I am asking in the ladies' lounge (though men are more than welcome to respond also) is it seems like whenever there's a dangerous situation it's the man that's always expected to sacrifice. I mean if, say you and your man were mugged at gun point if a man ran he'd be considered a coward and a wuss for leaving his gf/wife behind, but if a woman just screamed and ran no one would call her a coward even if he was seriously injured/died.
> 
> Now I know people will bring up the fact men are naturally suited for defense/protection etc. and I am not saying it's a bad thing for a man to protect his wife/gf but is it always just the man that should endanger their life/well-being?
> 
> I know this is purely hypothetical and hope it never happens but ladies, if it came down to it where you could save your man by taking a bullet/knifed/otherwise put yourself in danger to help/save your man, would you?






"I hardly ever let Mother fight for me anymore...!"

- Principal Seymour Skinner


----------



## Adelais

NobodySpecial said:


> I am an action first person. I have been in fight or flight situations before. I act first and calculate the cost later. Everyone before me.


I'm like this too.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

A follow up counter question would be would any man be happy with his wife making that decision? My guess is the resounding consensus answer would be "hell no!" 

Not only would her sacrifice be resented by most men due to a woman's ability to better care for and nurture the family left behind, but it also undermines our masculinity which women today seem so hell bent on destroying. That is taking away the very fabric of what it means to be the husband does it not? How many husbands would be happy with that choice? How many husbands would be able to live with themselves after that?

Its funny how no woman likes or is attracted to a weak little mama's boy, but at the same time are systematically trying to turn every man into one. Why do women so desperately want to take away our gender roll? 

The answer, ladies, that your husband wants to really hear is "no, I would expect him to take the bullet for me. He is my knight in shining armor after all" or something along those lines. 

Take a bullet for our kids? absolutly. take a bullet for your family or a dear friend? Sure, we understand. Take a bullet for me or any other man? No way. We have that responsibility as men and we NEED it as men. I would hope no woman would ever do that to her husband. 

I understand you are trying to show a gesture of love and we appreciate that you love us so much that you would say you will take a bullet for us. But that isn't something any man that is any sort of man at all would tell you he is OK with.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

If someone were shooting at my husband, he'd probably pick me up and use me as a shield.

So, I guess my answer is 'yes.' I apparently _would_ take a bullet for my husband.


----------

